# Ideas for a Witch Invitation...Peoms, spells, ect -- HELP



## ghostesshostess (Aug 19, 2010)

If anyone has an idea for wording for an old tattered witch invite I would love it if you would share...The scarier the better...This is for an adult only party!
PM me if you can or post here for everyone.....or both! Thanks everyone!


----------



## magen16 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am looking for ideas as well...


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

I know it's not very scary or creepy, but perhaps it will inspire you to write a verse that will work for you. This is our invite from 2009:

Double double, toil and trouble
Fires burn and cauldrons bubble. . . . . .
Calling all witches, goblins and ghosts
To a haunting--the Hinkle’s will be your hosts

Stop on by for a trick or treat
Eyeballs and worms, plenty to eat
The fun begins on the chime at eight
Wear your costume and don’t be late!


Our verses for this year will be:

Ghosts and witches and creatures of fright,
Don’t miss the call of Halloween night.
Come one, come all in the threads of the season,
If you miss this bash, ‘tis an act of treason.

Be here by eight and meet your fate,
Come as a Dead Famous Person and
Bring your Dead Famous Date.


----------



## DarkenWolf (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not sure how "Scary" this is but I remember when I was a kid being terrified the bogeyman would get me.

THE HOUSE ON THE HILL.

At the top of a very steep hill...
Is a very old house that is never still!
In the windows there are many eyes,
You'll hear screams "if you dare" to go by!
If you get as close as you possibly can,
The front door will open, then it will slam!
The one who lives there has never been seen,
Many say, "he is very mean"!
Don't let him catch you...
be as fast as you can,
Or "you'll belong" to the boogeyman!

~By PocketStr~


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The search button (upper right, and you can select an advanced search option to only look in the party section...) found these:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party.../91349-thinking-doing-witches-party-year.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/80207-potion-bottle-contents.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/82020-invitation-help.html

Those are just the ones that jumped out at me...


----------



## Jaberchtold77 (Sep 16, 2010)

In the darkest shadows lurk evil and fear
For the halloween season is finally here
Calling all witches, all warlocks, and ghosts
Come forth and gather at the ________, you're hosts.

I couldn't think of anything else but it's a start lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is mine for the Boo Bash this year. I am using a Witches Ball theme. pdcollins made some gorgeous invitations for me. The poem portion is printed inside a crystal ball.



The spell's been cast for a 



Bewitched Ball 
(the lines above are above a crystal ball and the poem below is inside it)

Werewolves will howl, vampires will bite 

And witches will fly on this magical night. 



Fiendish games, devilish pranks, frightful food, 

Potions and brews with spooky tunes to set the mood. 



Spiders, bats and witches galore… 

Come see what the Garvin’s Boo Bash has in store! 



Calling all creatures, goblins, and ghouls 

Make your costume the one that rules! 



Bring your spirits or brew and your tastiest date 

Or come alone and tempt your fate. 



Friday, Oct. 29, 2010 

Witching hour begins at 7 o’clock 

XXXXX Haven Haunt


----------

